# Mindblowing video shot from the Space



## Goodman (Mar 17, 2012)

Absolutely mind blowing video shot from the Space Shuttle during launch

Link-->http://io9.com/5893615/absolutely-mindblowing-video-shot-from-the-space-shuttle-during-launch 


EDIT: Just add qubit video (post #15) -->http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2583282&postcount=15   Thanks! man


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 17, 2012)

sweet vid.


----------



## Asylum (Mar 17, 2012)

Yea that was a nice view of how events take place.

Thanks.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 17, 2012)

It seems to me that if they would have played this type of video on the nightly newscasts NASA's funding might not have gotten the ax.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 17, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> It seems to me that if they would have played this type of video on the nightly newscasts NASA's funding might not have gotten the ax.



NASA was a product of the cold war, it was created as another thing to try and beat the Russians at.  Once the cold war ended, NASA was no longer a priority in the government's eyes.  I'm surprised their funding didn't get axed a long time ago.


----------



## Drone (Mar 17, 2012)

All those 9 mins I was waiting to see the Sun from the orbit but only got booster's closeups and surface of the Earth. lol


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 17, 2012)

That was nice to see.I wish we had advanced space ships that could explore the space by now.


----------



## Maban (Mar 17, 2012)

That was pretty awesome.


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2012)

Awesome vid 

Seeing the shuttle break the sound barrier from that angle was sweet too!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice vid


----------



## Goodman (Mar 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> Awesome vid
> 
> Seeing the shuttle break the sound barrier from that angle was sweet too!!!



I didn't notice that first time i watched it 

I thought it was the space shuttle "hitting" the edge of space...


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 24, 2012)

This is indeed the most mindblowing thing i've seen in years. Nice find.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Mar 24, 2012)

wow! thnx 4 sharing


----------



## Feänor (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow. Now THAT is impressive! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## qubit (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, I watched it all, with a slightly slack jaw... 

Here's another one, where they recover the large solid rocket booster. These are the background ops one normally never sees - the unsung heroes of space shuttle launches.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow amazing!


----------



## Goodman (Mar 25, 2012)

NAVI_Z said:


> wow! thnx 4 sharing





Feanor said:


> Wow. Now THAT is impressive! Thanks for sharing!



No problem! 
Always glad to share good things... exception of my wife & my car


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 25, 2012)

Holy balls the sounds is just as impressive as the visuals.


----------



## Goodman (Mar 30, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Holy balls the sounds is just as impressive as the visuals.



Yeah! who said that you can't hear a thing in space?


----------



## qubit (Mar 30, 2012)

Goodman said:


> Yeah! who said that you can't hear a thing in space?



Indeed you can't. You can't transmit sound through the void between two objects. However, you will hear the creaks and growns that an object makes which is placed in _direct contact_ with the microphone.


----------



## qubit (Mar 30, 2012)

qubit said:


> Indeed you can't. You can't transmit sound through the void between two objects. However, you will hear the creaks and growns that an object makes which is placed in _direct contact_ with the microphone.



For example, if the radio link between two astronaughts failed, then they could touch helmets and hear each other that way. It would be a bit muffled, of course.


----------



## Goodman (Mar 30, 2012)

qubit said:


> Indeed you can't. You can't transmit sound through the void between two objects. However, you will hear the creaks and growns that an object makes which is placed in _direct contact_ with the microphone.



Yeah! i knew it must been something like that the camera inside the object while recording true a window , anyhow looks like you miss my  smilie


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 30, 2012)

Ive always wondered, how do they know where to drop the boosters so they don fall in the middle of a city and kill someone?


----------



## qubit (Mar 30, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Ive always wondered, how do they know where to drop the boosters so they don fall in the middle of a city and kill someone?



Launch location and trajectory. Plus, they make sure that the waters in a wide area are free of ships and boats during a launch.


----------



## arnoo1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Lol we are bunch of noobs that we like this Xd
Thanks for sharing mate


----------



## qubit (Mar 30, 2012)

Goodman said:


> Yeah! i knew it must been something like that the camera inside the object while recording true a window , anyhow looks like you miss my  smilie



Look, a qubit is confused enough what with being a one  or a zero, or is that zero and one...  so don't you go adding to it!

See what I mean?! 

Thanks for adding the video to your OP.


----------



## Goodman (Mar 31, 2012)

qubit said:


> Look, a qubit is confused enough what with being a one  or a zero, or is that zero and one...  *so don't you go adding to it!*



I am afraid i have to... nothing confusing about qubit (qbit) they are neither one or zero but are both at the same time all the time... see what i mean? 
Well... ok! i am a bit  



qubit said:


> Thanks for adding the video to your OP.



No problem! 
I just re-edit my first post (your video link) should make easier for people to give you thanks for your video


----------



## Drone (Mar 31, 2012)

> NASA has recently come up with a rocket sled that replicates *the forces a supersonic spacecraft would experience prior to landing*. With the results from these experiments, NASA can then increase landed payload masses, improve landing accuracy and increase the altitude of safe landing-sites so that they can figure out what it takes to land humans, habitats and return rockets safely on Mars or other destinations.


----------

